# Jewel Orchid Bloom



## Frog723 (Apr 1, 2005)

I just got a jewel orchid in the mail for my new tank and its has a 6" flower stock. The plant looks great but I've never had one before. What happens when the flowers are done blooming will that part of the plant die off? My other problem is that it makes the plant a little too tall so the flowers are squashed against the glass lid, is that going to be a problem? Can I cut the flower stock off? Thanks.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

If you go ahead and cut the flower off it will produce side shoots on that stem. In fact, it would help the plant adapt to cut the stalk since it take so mu energy to flower.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I had 2 Jewel Orchids in my viv. send up flower stalks. like Harry said just cut them off they`ll be fine.

John


----------



## Frog723 (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks for the help. Ok so what I'm planning on doing is cutting the stalk off (I'm assuming right above the top leaf would be best) and then placing it horizontally on the substrate. The stalk will root and then create new plantlets?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I don;t think the flower stalk will root although I have never tried it. I think it will just rot. I meant the main stem will produce side shoots.


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

Frog723 - They just wither away from the base after they are done flowering. I forgot how long the blooms lasted but they did last for a good while. Round number 2 for this guy.


----------



## Frog723 (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks for the help. I'll just trim it off and get rid of it then.


----------

